# favorite massey harris-ferguson



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

dont look like many people post here no more so i thought i'd revive it some. Whats your guys fav model massey harris-ferguson? anyone have some good stories bout em?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it would be the Massey Harris 20


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and the Massey Harris super 26


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and the Massey Harris 81 and 82 :tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *dont look like many people post here no more so i thought i'd revive it some. Whats your guys fav model massey harris-ferguson? anyone have some good stories bout em? *


Hey farmmie do you have a Fav Massey or own one


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I done own one but i like the pony


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

44


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

444


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

and isnt there a really rare one thats like 4wheel drive on steel wheels? all wheels same size


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya that would be the GP


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah thats the one i would want. do you know how many were made?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hey jbetts http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/shed.cgi?mhgp.jpg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

that one has rubber wheels keep trying 

the challenger is nice too


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

that was a challenger? it said GP aint everything on the net supposed to be right o dear


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *yeah thats the one i would want. do you know how many were made? *


l don't know how many were made but it was equipped with a hercules 4_cylinder, 226ci engine 1200rpm

any more Q&A


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lookie here at all these tractors http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ey+Harris+GP&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=G


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

whats the diff between the challenger and the GP


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

jbetts did u see that site?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here is a site you will like and i WAS right with the GP that wasnt a challenger, but there is one on this site i'll show u
http://www.brunnet.net/coates/mh.htm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *that was a challenger? it said GP aint everything on the net supposed to be right o dear *



no no no it is a GP, but the challerger is a nice looking tractor


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ooo lol dang thats no far and i thought i was gettin smarter:dazed: did u see that other site i gave u?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *here is a site you will like and i WAS right with the GP that wasnt a challenger, but there is one on this site i'll show u
> http://www.brunnet.net/coates/mh.htm *


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *whats the diff between the challenger and the GP *


CHALLENGER 

-4 cylinder 
-1200 rpm
-26 belt hp
-it was nebraska tested in 1936


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I done own one but i like the pony *


here is my 1947 Massey Harris 20


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *here is a site you will like and i WAS right with the GP that wasnt a challenger, but there is one on this site i'll show u
> http://www.brunnet.net/coates/mh.htm *


l can't look at that parts man will be mad that mine looking at other tractor parts then his haha lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *jbetts did u see that site? *


hey farmmie l can't see them if l'm not on lol be yse i did see them vary nice thanks


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

no Massey Harris 20's in the links      

owell l love the 20 :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no one likes a smart a$$ jbetts lol im just kidding


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *no one likes a smart a$$ jbetts lol im just kidding *


it's smart a$$ hick lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lollol:smoking:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey farmmie what yo real name ?????/


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Ryan u?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

James Mclam (Betts)   

or Jbetts13 lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol i like farmmie better


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok farmmie


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey farmmie l'm going to PM you


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol okay


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

how bout my MF35


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

very nice


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what year is that and how many hp


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

It's a 61 and 37 HP Perkins 3 cylinder diesel


----------



## tractormamma (Nov 30, 2003)

my favorite mh's are the ones i have. 555D, 33,44rc,2 pacemakers,44 standard, 55D, 55. i would love to bring home a pony, mustang, colt and a bull one day though
radarsmile


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

1961 and 37 HP works great for my 5 acres.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by Brian
> 1961 and 37 HP works great for my 5 acres
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

mine would have to be the diesels......33, 333, 44, 444, 55, 555 and then the 33 gas and the 1938 challenger fits in there too.....dad has a 44 special diesel....i have a 33 gas and he also has 2 1938 challengers


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MH-33 _
> *r.....dad has a 44 special diesel....i have a 33 gas and he also has 2 1938 challengers *



Those 2 challengers must be quite nice to be around..Very nostalgic.


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*.*

MY tef-20


ferguson made them but on my dash its got massey harris-ferguson then TEF-20 an serial number

is this cuz its a late one (1953) the companys had joined by then???


----------



## james huff (Jun 12, 2004)

*massey 135*

could any one tell me the year of tractor number on moton nw08f


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

James that looks like it may be a casting number.. Need more info , or maybe pictures..we have some very knowledgeble tractorholics withi in the forum.. 

Are there any riveted tags on the dash cowling? Under the hood sticker?? As I said we need more info to help out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Well all mine are special to me for one reason or another but if I had to sell all but one I would keep My 44 gas row crop with the single front wheel all do to my dad. 
Untill June I would have kept the 1938 101 R as my favorite but the 44 beats it because of sediment.
I rescuded it from a John Deer dealer. Dad places second on its first pull in farm stock 5000lbs class.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

My 101R , 1951 model 30 and the wifes propane 44 year unknowen as My seiral list ends at 1952 for the propanes.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

My 101R , 1951 model 30 and the wifes propane 44 year unknowen as My seiral list ends at 1952 for the propanes.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Mighty fine Masseys. Alley... I take it that you work the tractors....


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

This one gets worked the hardest. It is Kare's 54 Pacer.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

different view.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Why may I ask did yiu have to show a picture of that white stuff.. It's from the dogwoods isn't it... Nice Pacer... But that push blade means that the dogwoods are not in bloom(hehehe)..


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

A snow hater ah? Well I normally tell those folks where to go to get south :furious: but I see in your case your already there:spinsmile so I don't have too. 
I like the snow, I get to plow a few drives around the area so it is one more chance to play with a tractor. You can plow the garden only so many times before the wife starts yelling at you.
The Pacer does a great job, but I have this Farmall H with an 7 or 8 ft blade just sitting there I might try this winter. Well If it don't do it to fast that is.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No Alley I don't hate the snow, just been out of it for 25 yrs... Was up in Mich for Christmas a year or two back... I now know that I dont miss it...


----------

